
The standard keyboard (Gboard) on HTC 10 has begun displaying ads - rishabhd
https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/6nhyur/the_standard_keyboard_on_the_htc_10_has_begun/dka6w4u/
======
arusahni
FWIW, this isn't the Gboard (Google's official keyboard). HTC ships TouchPal's
keyboard. It looks like TouchPal pushed an update through the Play Store that
(maybe accidentally) ignored whatever licensing system was in place for HTC
devices.

~~~
pavel_lishin
It's not the Gboard, but if the phone ships with it as the default, it's
definitely the standard keyboard for that phone.

~~~
izacus
GBoard is a brand name of Google's keyboard. The title is thus misleading -
its equivalent to saying "Apple is showing ads in iOS keyboard" when actually
a 3rd party keyboard does it.

------
dzeller
Next time you submit a permalink to a reddit comment it would be helpful to
include context on the link, like this:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/6nhyur/t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/6nhyur/the_standard_keyboard_on_the_htc_10_has_begun/dka6w4u/?context=3)
(append ?context={number} to the link)

~~~
yodon
Why, and/or helpful to whom?

~~~
dzeller
Were you able to fully understand what the comment meant from the link
provided? I wasn't. It's helpful to the reader to have context when a comment
is in response to another.

------
problems
The link goes to an unrelated comment thread about iOS keyboard password entry
- should this be linked to the root of the thread instead?

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/6nhyur/t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinfuriating/comments/6nhyur/the_standard_keyboard_on_the_htc_10_has_begun)

------
gargravarr
Very glad to see this isn't Gboard as it's what I use on my S5, but dear god,
this has got to be crossing the line, right? Keyboards, as commented, are the
Holy Grail for data mining.

If one more thing starts popping up ads on my phone, I will go back to a
Nokia.

------
dgrove
That is touchpal

